# Happy Bday Pierre Rodrigues!



## oivind_dahle (Sep 21, 2011)

Habby Bday!

Take the day off and relax

Enjoy this movie. Nothing to do with you or birthday, but still funny 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2y_-vsHvPBE


----------



## Lefty (Sep 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Bear!
Try not to work 16 hours today...it is your day after all!


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pierre!

:hbday:


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Pierre!


----------



## tk59 (Sep 21, 2011)

Happy birthday, Pierre.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 21, 2011)

Happy birthday, B-Blade! Get buzzed, get drunk, get crunk, get... well, you know the rest (and should be halfway there by now anyways!)


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Bear! Enjoy your day.


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 21, 2011)

Best wishes on your b-day!


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 21, 2011)

Best Fishes and many hoppy returns!


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 21, 2011)

Happy B-Day.

k.


----------



## HHH Knives (Sep 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pierre.. Hope you had a great day!!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the BDay wishes guys, its cool lately, I get to share them with my now 6 year old little girl, who was born within minuts of my birth time. Little squirt, she is a bigger attention hog than me!!


----------



## Lefty (Sep 21, 2011)

Well, in that case, happy birthday Little Bear!


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 21, 2011)

Bearette?


----------



## Customfan (Sep 21, 2011)

:hbday:

Happy B'Day Pierre!! 

And many... many more!!


----------



## markk (Sep 21, 2011)

all the best on your Bday


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 21, 2011)

Happy birthday! You are a talented guy!

Tell your wife to get you a Boardsmith Board already.


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pierre.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 22, 2011)

happy birthday to papa bear and little bear!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 22, 2011)

Happy Bday Pierre!


----------

